

The body element is already a wrapper. - westondeboer
http://camendesign.com/code/developpeurs_sans_frontieres?better=title

======
Klonoar
Before anybody goes off and starts using this everywhere, you need to keep one
thing in mind:

 _You want one wrapper to be the viewport size (at least) for modal dialogs
and other UI bits._

By using the <body> tag as your wrapper, ~99% of web tips that use it for
doing position offsets (absolute/fixed with top/bottom/etc) will now be
totally skewed.

I used to do this all the time myself, but I'll be the first to admit it's not
as flexible or "cool" as people think. If I'm working on a project where I
won't need aspects like this I'll still do it from time to time, but it is not
without its drawbacks.

